# PSI Demonstrator



## Bean_Counter (Jun 25, 2020)

Has anyone made one of these yet? I was thinking about getting the starter set but wanted opinions first. 

Thanks


----------



## studioseven (Jun 26, 2020)

I ordered a few of the kits but haven't received them yet.

Seven


----------



## Ekick (Jul 14, 2020)

Honestly, I didn't like the one I made. The body of the pen is clear plastic and pretty slim, and the cap part you actually turn is if I remember correctly 12mm. The cap seemed large, awkward and top heavy. that's all my personal opinion and aesthetic preferences though. The kit itself turned and assembled fine.


----------



## qquake (Jul 20, 2020)

I made one last week. Like Ekick said, it is top heavy. All of the example pens on PSI's website have a bulge in the body, which make it more pronounced. I turned mine straight, which helped a little. In spite of that, I like it, even though they're a little gimmicky. I bought the starter set, so I will be making at least two more. I have two friends who really like fountain pens.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Aug 7, 2020)

qquake said:


> I made one last week. Like Ekick said, it is top heavy. All of the example pens on PSI's website have a bulge in the body, which make it more pronounced. I turned mine straight, which helped a little. In spite of that, I like it, even though they're a little gimmicky. I bought the starter set, so I will be making at least two more. I have two friends who really like fountain pens.



I posted a pic on the forum of these which I had made a little while ago. They have novelty value but I drew attention to the cheap nib assembly which could be easily improved with a purchase from Beaufort Pens. I don’t disagree about being top heavy but if one looks at the Parker 51 demonstrators with standard( not plastic) cap they are not dissimilar.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

